# my new love, my humidor



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe not that fancy compared to some, but its not glass so it will hold humidity better than my current which stays at 60 RH like friggin magic no matter what (turning that into my cuban humidor)

this one holds more than 3 times my current one's capacity of 75 also so i can grow a tid bit. and it matches my furniture.

please excuse the surroundings (being my shitty rent house that i'm moving out of soon)


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice Cade. Great looking box with plenty of space. Like the fake drawer pull on the front. It actually looks like an end table.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks jeremy that's exactly what I thought. I think I'll put a lamp on it and use it as an end table that no one is allowed to put drinks on haha


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I like that quite a bit, enjoy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Cade, I looked at them quite a few times, lets us know how she holds up!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

its pretty heavy, feels like right around 30 pounds.


comes assembled other than screwing on the legs (obviously to avoid damage in transit)

and if you slam the lid it whooshes to a slow stop 

so far so good, im trying to be patient and let it season.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice! How big is that box?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

its 300 count, just about 3 feet high (just higher than my armchair's arm)

one foot deep and about a foot and a half wide


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Do I see vintage Pioneer speakers in that pic?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

nah the top ones are old Technics.

the bottom are vintage Sansui- they are actually quite expensive.

went for around 800 bucks a piece in the eighties. my vinyl albums sound incredible through them.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i think you can get them for 4-6 hundred for a pair these days when you can find them.

Sansui SP 2500


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

That is SWEET! Maybe I can sneek one of thoes in the house...."Hey hun, check out the new end table" :biggrin:


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice, good looking humi. Hey do they still have a Nursing college in Norman, i had some fun times in my youth there, lol :dunno:


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

That's nice, where did you get it from?


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

That is really nice, I love the fact it looks like an end table


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

very nice


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

If she lets you get the end table then you need to get the matching coffee table


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

thats awesome! I am looking for a new humidor too, I have been considering a furniture piece like that. Great Buy!


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking Good. That's a sexy Humidor.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice piece indeed.


----------

